# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  Zorin OS : Linux जो विन्डोज़ के यूजर्स को ध्यान में रखकर बनाया गया है !

## Dark Rider

http://zorin-os.com/





मुख्य फायदे 


*No risk of getting viruses**Much faster than Windows 7**An easy to use and familiar desktop**Customizable user interface thanks to our Look Changer**Stable as it is based on the robust Linux operating system**All the software you'll ever need out of the box**Extremely versatile and customizable Open Source software**Available in over 55 languages*

----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider

*यह लुक चेंजर  सिर्फ paid वर्जन में ही उपलब्ध है फ्री में नही |*

----------


## Dark Rider

Windows vs. Zorin OS: the Desktop Comparison

----------


## Dark Rider

*Free versions of Zorin OS*



http://zorin-os.com/free.html

----------


## Dark Rider

*हा एक बात तो बताना भूल ही गया मुझे यह इस लिए पसंद आया क्योकि यह बिलकुल windows7  की तरह है और यह windows के सभी सॉफ्टवेर और game अच्छी तरह से चलाता है सो enjoy अब और भी स्पीड और सुरक्षा के साथ 

एक बार फिर से सभी काम की बाते 

Multi-functional

Zorin OS is a multi-functional operating system designed specifically for Windows users who want to have easy and smooth access to Linux. It is based on Ubuntu which is the most popular Linux operating system in the world.

Exclusive Software

Zorin OS features our unique Look Changer program that we have created exclusively for Zorin OS. It allows users to change the user interface at the touch of a button. Other unique programs include Splash Screen Manager, Internet Browser Manager and Background Plus.

Flexibility

Zorin OS gives users more flexibility.
It allows you to use Zorin OS alongside your current operating system and run Microsoft Windows programs in Zorin OS with the help of WINE and PlayOnLinux.

Super secure

Thanks to Zorin OS's immunity to Windows viruses you will never have to worry about any of that nasty malware. And when a potential security threat arises, software updates usually come in a matter of hours.
With Zorin OS you are sure to have peace of mind.

Zorin Look Changer

The Look Changer lets you change your desktop to look and act like either Windows 7, XP, Vista, 2000, Mac OS X or Linux (GNOME) for ultimate ease of use.*

----------


## Romia

agar hame accha nahi lage to vapas windows xp install kar sakte hai ya nahi ?

----------


## Dark Rider

> agar hame accha nahi lage to vapas windows xp install kar sakte hai ya nahi ?


आराम से ,कोई प्रोब्लम नही पर इंस्टाल के टाइम ध्यान से सिर्फ c को ही फोर्मेट करना किसी और drive को नही ओके ....................

----------


## Chandrshekhar

भाई बिलकुल ही नयी जानकारी है, मेरे पास विंडो 7 है, मैं Zorin OS : Linux  को केसे अपने लेपी मैं लोड करू, ॥भाई

----------


## Dark Rider

> भाई बिलकुल ही नयी जानकारी है, मेरे पास विंडो 7 है, मैं Zorin OS : Linux  को केसे अपने लेपी मैं लोड करू, ॥भाई


आप इसे डाउनलोड कीजिए , फिर इसको DVD पर बर्न कीजिये , इसे सिस्टम में लगाइए फिर सिस्टम को बूट फ्रॉम CD आप्शन से स्टार्ट कीजिये अगर डाउनलोड क्र लिया हो तो मुझे बताए में भी कर रहा हू , फिर स्टेप स्टेप BY STEP  बताऊंगा

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> आप इसे डाउनलोड कीजिए , फिर इसको DVD पर बर्न कीजिये , इसे सिस्टम में लगाइए फिर सिस्टम को बूट फ्रॉम CD आप्शन से स्टार्ट कीजिये अगर डाउनलोड क्र लिया हो तो मुझे बताए में भी कर रहा हू , फिर स्टेप स्टेप BY STEP  बताऊंगा


 डाउनलोड मैं लगा रहा हूँ भाई ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

भाई 32 बीट वाले या 64 बिट वाला कोण सा डावन्लोड करू ॥

----------


## Devil khan

मनोज भाई इसे इंस्टाल करने के लिय ऐ क्या अपना ऍक्स पी फोमेत करना पड़ेगा या उस पर ओवरराइट होजाएगा ............

----------


## Dark Rider

> भाई 32 बीट वाले या 64 बिट वाला कोण सा डावन्लोड करू ॥


32 BIT 




> मनोज भाई इसे इंस्टाल करने के लिय ऐ क्या अपना ऍक्स पी फोमेत करना पड़ेगा या उस पर ओवरराइट होजाएगा ............


जी इसे फॉर्मेट करके ही डालना ठीक होगा |

----------


## jai 123

भाई मेरे पास XP है क्या ये उसी प्रकार कार्य करेगा और नेट स्पीड पर कोई प्रभाव तो नही डालेगा और इसमे key तो नही मागेगाँ धन्यवाद

----------


## jai 123

मेरी नेट स्पीड कम है क्या मे IDM के द्रारा 2-3 दिनो मे लोड कर सकता हु

----------


## long

:salut::salut::clap:

इस बढ़िया जानकारी के लिए + स्वीकार करे 






> http://zorin-os.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> मुख्य फायदे 
> 
> 
> *No risk of getting viruses**Much faster than Windows 7**An easy to use and familiar desktop**Customizable user interface thanks to our Look Changer**Stable as it is based on the robust Linux operating system**All the software you'll ever need out of the box**Extremely versatile and customizable Open Source software**Available in over 55 languages*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*इसे डाऊनलोड तो कर लिया है पर सभी फाइल एक सफ़ेद पेज के ई-कोण के रूप में नज़र आ रही हैं! क्लिक करते देखा तो ओपन विथ पूछ रहा था!

कृपया विंडो इंस्टाल करने का तरीका भी विस्तार सहित बताइयेगा!

और विस्ता के ऊपर अगर इस विंडो को इंस्टाल करें तो उसका कोई ख़ास तरीका हो जिससे matter बचाया जा सके!


आभार!*

----------


## gogoji

yaar ye software kaha se download hoga plz batane ki kripiya kare

----------


## The Master

> yaar ye software kaha se download hoga plz batane ki kripiya kare



पहली बात ये software नही है ।

दुसरी इसे आप यहासे डाऊनलोड करे ।


धन्यवाद ।

----------


## gogoji

sorry and thanks Dost

----------


## The Master

> sorry and thanks Dost



आपका स्वागत है मित्र ।

----------


## Teach Guru

बहुत बढ़िया मित्र ..........

----------


## pkpasi

आपने ये तो बताया ही नही इस os के िलए कया कनफिरगेसन होनी चािहए
और कया ये os key मागेगा या नही

----------


## The Master

> आपने ये तो बताया ही नही इस os के िलए कया कनफिरगेसन होनी चािहए
> और कया ये os key मागेगा या नही




What are the minimum system requirements that I need to install Zorin OS?

For the GNOME based versions (non Lite):
700 MHz x86 processor
3GB of Hard Drive space
376 MB of system memory (RAM)
Graphics card capable of 640x480 resolution
Sound card

For the LXDE based versions (Lite):
266 MHz x86 processor
2GB of Hard Drive space
128 MB of system memory (RAM)
Graphics card capable of 640x480 resolution
Sound card


फ़्री मे कि नहि लगेगी ........प्रिमिअम मे लगेगी..................

----------


## pkpasi

यह मतलब है कि मुझे installstion के बाद इस os को activate करने की आवश्यकता होगी
 िजसके िलए भुगतान भी करना हो

----------


## pkpasi

कृपया जवाब दे

----------


## Dark Rider

> कृपया जवाब दे


यह फ्री है कोई भुगतान नही

----------


## T.H.S.

बढ़िया जानकारी है .मै UBANTU LINUX और  WIN 7 चला रहा हू .अब इस को भी डाउन लोड कर के .देखता हूँ ...थैंक्स ..

----------

